# $800 for rifle and scope- What would you do?



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

I have about $800 set aside to buy my first very own deer rifle. I have the caliber narrowed down to either the 30-06 or the 270 wsm, leaning towards the 30-06 because of availability of loads. 

My question is, if you had this amount of money to spend, what rifle/scope would you get? I am leaning toward something that is synthetic and stainless but could be swayed to the more classic look of wood/blued barrel.

Please do not pm me with offers, I do not intend this to be a classified ad, just looking for suggestions.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just bought a Stainless Howa 1500 with a Hogue rubber stock for $525. Comes with bases, rings, and soft case. That would leave money for the Mueller scope of your choice, with money to spare!
Howa actions are used by Weatherby in their Vanguard line.
http://www.legacysports.com/promotions/howahogue/index.htm


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Knight said:


> I have about $800 set aside to buy my first very own deer rifle. I have the caliber narrowed down to either the 30-06 or the 270 wsm, leaning towards the 30-06 because of availability of loads.
> 
> My question is, if you had this amount of money to spend, what rifle/scope would you get? I am leaning toward something that is synthetic and stainless but could be swayed to the more classic look of wood/blued barrel.
> 
> Please do not pm me with offers, I do not intend this to be a classified ad, just looking for suggestions.


The Savage synthetic 270 WSM clearanced at 299.00. There are a lot of good choices out there. The Savage with the Accu-triggers age great guns. Same for Remingtons 700. Either caliber is a grood choice, but the 270 WSM ammo is expensive and not as available as the 30-06. 
Scopes Id recommend, Bushnell 3200/4200 in the 3x9 range, Leupold 3x9, Burris 3x9. Zeiss are great to but expensive, given your 800 Id say the gun will be in the 350-550 range and the rest used on optics and your rings and bases. Leupold bases and rings are my choice there also. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't be drawn to the dark side of synthetics. Go out and get a Rem 700 CDL in 30-06, throw on a decent scope (nothing wrong with Leupy Rifleman or VX-I/II).

I have several plastic stocked rifles and while they ride the weather well, they (IMHO) lack the warmth and heirloom look.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I really dislike the synthetic stocks Savage uses. It feels like plastic and it flexes way too much for my liking.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

I have found that the only synthetic stock I actually like is the Tikka, and I am not sure I even like the feel of that one much. 

For my first deer rifle, wood, is probably a better choice, when I think about how long I will be keeping it.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I really dislike the synthetic stocks Savage uses. It feels like plastic and it flexes way too much for my liking.


 they are kind of homely BUT...they just plain shoot great! havent had a bad one yet.
I did just get a Howa 243 with the green Hogue stock, which has a great grip and feel to it. Havent had a chance to put the Burris 3x9 on it yet [too many other projects at this time] But, I think thats the rifle Ill be hunting with this Fall [or the Tikka T3 30-06].


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunts- A buddy bought a Savage in .204 single shot with the synthetic. The stock flexes easily 1/4" or more from side to side. I really like the Hogue stock. It's very quiet. I'll be taking mine out west for Mulies this fall. My VX-III 4.5x14x50 fits rather nicely on it.  I got mine in 300WSM. We're planning an Alaska Caribou hunt for next year and I wanted some punch.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Knight said:


> I have found that the only synthetic stock I actually like is the Tikka, and I am not sure I even like the feel of that one much.
> 
> For my first deer rifle, wood, is probably a better choice, when I think about how long I will be keeping it.


 consider, they are good rifles. Im partial to the quality spider webbed types [like on my M-70 HB varmint] but those are heavy guns, not something to tote in the woods all day. Walnuts beautiful, but it does get scrapped up from time to time. While I love M-70 Super grades and Weatherby MK5s, I just can bring myself to take such a fine piece of craftsmanship into damage it!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

stocks. That gun fit me to a T. Sounds like you have a nice setup there.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Howa sounds familiar, but I am not a gun nut, is Hogue pretty reliable? How long have they been around?

Have you guys seen the new TC Icon? Nice gun, but I would have no money for a scope right now.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Their 1500 model is a good value. The Hogue stock can be had in black or green [I got green to be different]. It has a more rubber feel to it than a hard synthetic. You might also consider this one [made in Japan, but their 1500 action is what a lot of varminters build their Varmint guns on]. They get pretty good reviews. That was why I bought one to give it a try. Howa was the one that made the S&W bolt rifles back a while ago too.
I think mine was about 430 or so.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Huntsman27 said:


> Either caliber is a grood choice, but the 270 WSM ammo is expensive and not as available as the 30-06.


I agree, can pick up '06 ammo anywhere and a lot of bullet options. Plus will not break the bank...


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you considered the .270win? What made you think the short mag? The .270win is a great round, a little flatter than the '06. As far as rifle, I would go with the savage with a nice laminate stock, they look beautiful, and then you still get the accutrigger. Or the 700 from Remington is always a great option


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Lots of good options in that price range. If you go used you could score a great deal on a top notch gun. I love the looks of an oiled walnut stock, but one trip thru the briars and aspens of my hunting ground and back in the safe it goes.

My go to gun is stainless/synthetic Tikka .308 with Bushnell 3200 2-7 scope. Set me back less than 7 bills and its a tack driver. My cousin picked up a blued/synthetic non accu trigger Savage 110 combo in 7m-08 its a sweet shooter but the stock is gabage and the simmons scope quality is still debatable, but for $379 out the door a smokin deal.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hogue has been making pistol grips for years.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

I was considering the 270 wsm over the 270 because of its superiority in trajectory and knock down power at long range. Nothing against the 270, but I will probably take this gun elk hunting and mule deer hunting as well. I know the 270 will do the job(my wife shot an elk last year with a 270), but the 270wsm will do it better, especially on any long range shots.

The little voice of reason in my head keeps telling me, go with the 30-06 though, plus my dad has all the reloading supplies for the 30-06.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I love my Browning wood/blued rifles but for a hunting rifle I have to say synthetic stock is the way to go. Wood shrinks and swells with humidity and temperature - the most accurate rifles are built on synthetic stocks.

You may want to budget $100 or so for glass bedding and/or trigger work - that will make any rifle a better shooter. That can always be done later of course.

My advice is to set aside $300 for a quality scope and rings/bases; get the best rifle you can find for $400 - 500. Weaver mounts and rings are fine and very affordable - you can always upgrade later. $30-$40 will get you Weaver bases and rings to match any finish - gloss, matte, or silver. Leupold rings and bases will be double that if not more. [Get Weaver brand - not cheapo 'weaver style' knockoffs - there is a difference.]

My choice would be any model Remington 700 with a synthetic stock; the Savages also have an excellent reputation for affordable quality. As for caliber you do not need the WSM - .30/06 will do anything you want for a lot less $$ and a lot more choices in ammo.


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

Knight said:


> The little voice of reason in my head keeps telling me, go with the 30-06 though, plus my dad has all the reloading supplies for the 30-06.



In that case, go with the 30-06. And I would have to vote for the savage too. Its hard to beat the reciever, trigger and barrel. Duncans in Bay City will back me up on that. Nice wood stocks, not like a Browning medallion. But nice!

Someone mentioned heirloom (sp?) thats something to consider. Your first deer rifle for your kids first deer rifle to something really special.

So, a savage for no more than $450 bucks, a burris scope for $330 (with spotting scope from cabelas). Thats 20 bucks extra for that crappy excuse to pay for moretaxes

Dang, wish I had 800 bucks right now. I'd do this in a heart beat. .308 of course


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Another thing I am considering is spending the $800 on a rifle and either saving up an extra 300 this summer to buy a scope or "convince" my wife that I need to spend an extra $300 now on a scope. This would put me in the range of Remington's new Extreme condition rifle, does anyone have one of these? I have been saving up for about 4 years now, so I want to make the right decison.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Knight said:


> I have about $800 set aside to buy my first very own deer rifle. I have the caliber narrowed down to either the 30-06 or the 270 wsm, leaning towards the 30-06 because of availability of loads.
> 
> My question is, if you had this amount of money to spend, what rifle/scope would you get? I am leaning toward something that is synthetic and stainless but could be swayed to the more classic look of wood/blued barrel.
> 
> Please do not pm me with offers, I do not intend this to be a classified ad, just looking for suggestions.


If I was spending $800 on a rifle, it would be on one that I was going to shoot more than 5 times a year.......SERIOUSLY - 800 bones on a DEER rifle ??? C'mon how many times you going to torch off that '06 or the hailed WSM annually?? JMO, but after 4 years of saving you're going to have a rifle to look at for 11.5 months and shoot for 2 weeks. Please save me the arguments about the occasional woodchuck/coyote "double duty" story..........However,if you must buy a cannon, buy the cheapest one available and spend the rest on good optics.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

KLR said:


> If I was spending $800 on a rifle, it would be on one that I was going to shoot more than 5 times a year.......SERIOUSLY - 800 bones on a DEER rifle ??? C'mon how many times you going to torch off that '06 or the hailed WSM annually?? JMO, but after 4 years of saving you're going to have a rifle to look at for 11.5 months and shoot for 2 weeks. Please save me the arguments about the occasional woodchuck/coyote "double duty" story..........However,if you must buy a cannon, buy the cheapest one available and spend the rest on good optics.


He has $800 for gun AND scope.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

KLR said:


> If I was spending $800 on a rifle, it would be on one that I was going to shoot more than 5 times a year.......SERIOUSLY - 800 bones on a DEER rifle ??? C'mon how many times you going to torch off that '06 or the hailed WSM annually?? JMO, but after 4 years of saving you're going to have a rifle to look at for 11.5 months and shoot for 2 weeks. Please save me the arguments about the occasional woodchuck/coyote "double duty" story..........However,if you must buy a cannon, buy the cheapest one available and spend the rest on good optics.


Huh, ?????????, What?

Like, I said before, thanks everyone for all the positive comments and ideas, you got me thinking about other rifles to save up for in the future. If anyone has anymore postive input I would love to hear it.

Thanks again


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

KLR said:


> If I was spending $800 on a rifle, it would be on one that I was going to shoot more than 5 times a year.......SERIOUSLY - 800 bones on a DEER rifle ??? C'mon how many times you going to torch off that '06 or the hailed WSM annually?? JMO, but after 4 years of saving you're going to have a rifle to look at for 11.5 months and shoot for 2 weeks. Please save me the arguments about the occasional woodchuck/coyote "double duty" story..........However,if you must buy a cannon, buy the cheapest one available and spend the rest on good optics.


my 30-06 travels with me on nearly every range session i go to. and i average at least twice a month. probably a few hundred rounds a year from the 06. not exactly high volume, but regular shooting helps one get to know rifle. and that keeps it effective in the fall.

maybe you should consider that others have different shooting priorities than yourself.

btw, cheap firearms lose value far faster than expensive ones. should you decide you want to liquidate, you'll get a better return on investment with a quality firearm.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Having been in the business for 20 years or so, I can honestly tell you a quality firearm does not bring great returns. Weatherbys and other high enders [were talking MK5s, M70 Super grades] most guys cant afford and its laughable to try to get a FAIR price when selling.
You are going to get rid of Savages,Rems etc far easier and reasonable than high enders. Youll take a far bigger hit selling a high grade. Its just like cars. You have to find a "special" buyer for those firearms.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

KLR said:


> If I was spending $800 on a rifle, it would be on one that I was going to shoot more than 5 times a year.......SERIOUSLY - 800 bones on a DEER rifle ??? C'mon how many times you going to torch off that '06 or the hailed WSM annually?? JMO, but after 4 years of saving you're going to have a rifle to look at for 11.5 months and shoot for 2 weeks. Please save me the arguments about the occasional woodchuck/coyote "double duty" story..........However,if you must buy a cannon, buy the cheapest one available and spend the rest on good optics.


AND, What's the point? I just spent $800+ for a Rem VSSF II just to shoot prairie dogs and coyotes! I spent alot more than that for a boat to catch walleye!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> AND, What's the point? I just spent $800+ for a Rem VSSF II just to shoot prairie dogs and coyotes! I spent alot more than that for a boat to catch walleye!


having a BLAST shooting the PDs.........Money well spent, Money well spent!!!!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> having a BLAST shooting the PDs.........Money well spent, Money well spent!!!!


AMEN!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Huntsman27 said:


> Having been in the business for 20 years or so, I can honestly tell you a quality firearm does not bring great returns. Weatherbys and other high enders [were talking MK5s, M70 Super grades] most guys cant afford and its laughable to try to get a FAIR price when selling.
> You are going to get rid of Savages,Rems etc far easier and reasonable than high enders. Youll take a far bigger hit selling a high grade. Its just like cars. You have to find a "special" buyer for those firearms.


miscommunication, huntsman.. by expensive, i was referring to higher end savages, some remingtons, etc.. in the $500-$700 range. i've sold a few "cheap guns" - and had a hard time getting half their original value.. that's just my experience though - you've been in the business of buying and selling far more than myself..


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

But its also hard to get that from higher grades. Sure guys WANT them but the dont want to pay "fair price"......just watch the hawks at the gun shows [I prefer to call them loasers as they shouldnt even be allowed in the shows doing ILLEGAL sales of firearms as business as detailed on form 4473]. These clowns are the guys that prey on people with say a M-12 in excellent shape and offer all of 100 bucks....Low rents!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> AND, What's the point? I just spent $800+ for a Rem VSSF II just to shoot prairie dogs and coyotes! I spent alot more than that for a boat to catch walleye!


Point being- The title of the post was "$800 for rifle and scope-what would you do?" I would not spend $800 on a dedicated deer rig. I'd say money dropped on a varmint set-up is "well spent". If buying a gun to look at 11.5 months and shoot 20 times a year gives you the warm fuzzies, by all means-spend. Buy the prettiest one you can find. I have several guns I've spent in excess of $1000 on, and they get fired several days a week. It's not the money, it's the intended use that I can't figure out.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

KLR- I guess I just don't understand your point. If I were to buy a gun to use it once, that would justify the purchase to me. I just bought a new gun to go out west this year, and I have no intentions on hunting with the gun in Michigan. All hunting points aside, just shooting at the range should be purpose enough. Regardless of price. I've bought higher priced guns when I could have bought a cheaper one that does the same job. I just don't understand the reasoning.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

QT,

I'll try to explain my reasoning. I can't justify spending any amount of money on a gun that I can't shoot often. I don't like to look at 'em, I like to make 'em go bang. I buy quality when I do buy, because I belive "you get what you pay for". When it comes to shooting deer, I can't get excited about dropping a grand on a gun that I know I'm only going to shoot 5 times a year......(maybe).


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

What is stopping you from shooting it more?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

KLR- I guess you and I are just different. I own alot of guns I don't shoot as often as I like, but you can't shoot it at all if you don't own it. Kinda like my noodle rods. I own a couple of 10 1/2' ers for steelhead and kings in the stream. I get to only fish once or twice a year because of my work and family schedules, but I can't fish at all if I don't have them. And I think $800 for a rifle/scope combo is very reasonable. I guess we just see things differently. I'd rather spend the money on a nice Tikka, and be proud of the gun rather than have a H&R single shot with a Zeiss scope on it.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

KLR- 

This is a gun that I do plan on using more than just once a year for deer hunting. I have a range at my parent's house where I like to shoot often, I plan on deer hunting with this gun this fall as well as go on an elk hunt that I have booked with my father-in-law. This is a gun that I plan on using for a long time to come, I am fairly young.

I have never owned an actual deer rifle. I have always borrowed from my father, father-in-law, or my father's friend. So I guess you could say I have been saving up for this gun since I was 14. I have enough shotguns and rimfire rifles to supply my other shooting needs. 

I understand your point in a way but don't think it applies here. I want to buy a good quality gun for the foreseable future. 

Do you not have a rifle you use for big game? Did you go out and buy the cheapest one you could find without putting any thought into it and then just throw a top dollar scope on it? If you do not hunt big game, and see no need for a rifle that is used for big game, then your opinion does not apply, because I do and that is what I would like to purchase a rifle for. I respect your opinion but don't feel that it really applies here.

I may not be firing 500-1000 rounds through this gun a year, but that does not mean that it would not be a worthwhile purchase. I have plenty of other guns that I shoot quite often and have no problem only shooting this rifle a couple times a month and while hunting for big game.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> What is stopping you from shooting it more?


What am I going to shoot a 7mm at? I've got .223's & .17's for the little stuff (crows, chucks. blackbirds etc.) I don't get excited about drilling holes in paper.


QT- we understand each other. You like to buy and hold for the simple pleasure of having a thing. I have a 6 month rule........if I haven't found reason to shoot it in 6 months, it's for sale. I take no pride in ownership and have ZERO emotional attachment to my firearms (generational/heirloom excluded). They are just tools to me. I don't own alot of guns, I buy one play with it for awhile and move on to the next one.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

KLR said:


> What am I going to shoot a 7mm at? I've got .223's & .17's for the little stuff (crows, chucks. blackbirds etc.) I don't get excited about drilling holes in paper.
> 
> 
> QT- we understand each other. You like to buy and hold for the simple pleasure of having a thing. I have a 6 month rule........if I haven't found reason to shoot it in 6 months, it's for sale. I take no pride in ownership and have ZERO emotional attachment to my firearms (generational/heirloom excluded). They are just tools to me. I don't own alot of guns, I buy one play with it for awhile and move on to the next one.


I'm always changing scope, ammo, and I just enjoy shooting. I'd be shooting that 7mm at paper! Or milk jugs!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

if you shoot your deer rifle only 6 times a year, you won't be as successful as you could be. sometimes only by a little, sometimes by a lot. your choice.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Very good point RZ! Shoot and shoot more often! Just like the TV show says!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Knight said:


> KLR-
> 
> This is a gun that I do plan on using more than just once a year for deer hunting. I have a range at my parent's house where I like to shoot often, I plan on deer hunting with this gun this fall as well as go on an elk hunt that I have booked with my father-in-law. This is a gun that I plan on using for a long time to come, I am fairly young.
> 
> ...


For the record.....My "deer" rifle is a Savage 7mm that I can't give away (market saturation). I've shot my last 15 or 20 deer with a .223 or a muzzle loader. Everyone should own the gun of their choosing, in whatever configuration makes them happy. If a .30-06 makes you happy, go for it. I have nothing against you buying a deer rifle with your money. You asked the question. You don't like my answer. OK.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

rzdrmh said:


> if you shoot your deer rifle only 6 times a year, you won't be as successful as you could be. sometimes only by a little, sometimes by a lot. your choice.


Agreed. I'm more comfortable shooting deer with my .223 than my 7mm.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

With regards to shooting, as a reloader, I find pleasure in "tinkering" with loads, which provids me reason to shoot most of my guys quite regularly year round. I see your point though. Everybody is different. A box of 30-06 shells will last my father 4+ years.




KLR said:


> Agreed. I'm more comfortable shooting deer with my .223 than my 7mm.


Can you use a .223 legally in MI for deer?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I believe it's a .22 centerfire and larger.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My bad. Huh. I always thought it had to be bigger than .22 cal. Learn something every day
*[/COLOR]* 
*All Firearm Deer Seasons - Rifle Zone*
In the rifle zone, deer may be taken with handguns, rifles, bows and arrows, shotguns and muzzleloading firearms including black powder handguns. It is legal to hunt deer in the rifle zone with any caliber of firearm except a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire (rifle or handgun). Crossbows are legal to use by a person 12 years of age or older during the Nov. 15-30 firearm deer season. *

*


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Only reason I knew that was I know of a guy that hunted with his 22-250 last year. I checked thinking it was illegal.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I toted an AR15 for a couple days just for fun [had antlerless tags--no antlerless deer though] I used the 60 gr Partition load [Federal, which makes this load for deer they load it in 223,22-250]...
Of course I put it away and take the 25-06 out the next day and smoked a 4 pt.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The 22-250 shot was a double lunger. It didn't go down right away, more like a bow shot than a traditional rifle kill. Not for me though. I like the bang/flop. Hunts, have you had experience with Nosler Ballistic tip? I'm trying it in my 300WSM. I heard their max velocity is 3000fps, and this round will go 3300 until about 100 yards. Will it disintegrate like I think it will if I hit a deer less than that 100 yards?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> The 22-250 shot was a double lunger. It didn't go down right away, more like a bow shot than a traditional rifle kill. Not for me though. I like the bang/flop. Hunts, have you had experience with Nosler Ballistic tip? I'm trying it in my 300WSM. I heard their max velocity is 3000fps, and this round will go 3300 until about 100 yards. Will it disintegrate like I think it will if I hit a deer less than that 100 yards?


 The Hunting Ballistic tip has a MAXIMUM IMPACT velocity of 3000 fps. Federal loads a premium load with the 150 Ballistic tip at 3200 fps at the muzzle, at 100 yards its impact velocity is 2900+. I have shot deer at 20 yards with the 300 WSM and while it did leave a large exit wound the deer didnt go anywhere.
My opin would be this, if your worried about the bullet fragmenting you have a couple choices. First go up to the 165 or 180 Ballistic tip [lowering velocity into the frame in which the bullet preforms its best] or secondly, go with a bonded core/Barnes copper type/Partition which can be pushed at those velocities and retain bullet integrity.
However, if you expect to be shooting more than 100 yards [Id hope so, who needs a magnum for 100 yard shots! Believe me RZ will have you shooting a 30-30 and Ill be convincing you to use the 243] the point is anything over 100 yards and your under the 3000 FPS threshold for the bullet to work. I say try it out if you like 150s. At least I give you credit for doing your research, most hunters have no idea about these operating parameters for bullets. Better to find out now than find your bullet only wounds the deer.
Yes I do use a lot of Ballistic tip bullets in many different calibers. Remember there are VARMINT BTs and HUNTING BTs [many group all Ballistic tips incorrectly] Currently I am loading 243 70gr BTs for varmints for the west trip in May....LOTS of them!!! Same for the 204, and 22-250s


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hunts-It's an out west gun for mulies and antelope. I expect 300 yard shots with a 150 grainer. I was asking for a Michigan scenario if I decided to hunt here with the same round. Here, I hunt anywhere from 50 yard thick cover shots to 400 yard open field shot depending on the day. I like the flat shooting of the caliber, I'm just concerned about close range fragmentation. Maybe I'll try some bonded and not worry. And I have to see what the gun likes best yet.  Darn, more shooting!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

just hang there just yards away. On one trip [2 yrs ago] my daughter started popping PDs with her 22-250. We had an antelope laying down while we shot around him [safely of course] and after an hour we took a break. He finally got up and walked away. Had no fear of the rifle reports at all. The wind was towards him and unless it was deaf........well, I cant explain it. One big bruiser was but 20 yards from the road when we drove out to our shooting spot. Just laid there as we took pictures.
I really like the practice on PDs, once one becomes proficient shooting coke can targets at 400 yards or more, a deer/antelope looks like a barn, and you shouldnt miss! Now, as long as we dont get rained out this year it should be great!


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

When/where are you going? We'll be between Gillette and the border to the north for the 2nd hunt. IF, tags come through. Rancher has friends with ranches in Montana, across the border with dog problems. We're TOO THE RESCUE! :lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> When/where are you going? We'll be between Gillette and the border to the north for the 2nd hunt. IF, tags come through. Rancher has friends with ranches in Montana, across the border with dog problems. We're TOO THE RESCUE! :lol:


We drive through WY to get there, stayed in Gillette, Sheridan many times. I cant wait to get on the trip. You can access web cams along I-90 and others out there to see conditions...Gillette and Moorcroft has a ton of antelope. Hope you guys do well.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Cool. Good luck to you too.


----------

